# relabeling blank supplier garment



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,

I have used a blank supplier shirt and added a bottom fabric to make a dress. Can I just use the suppliers RN # and their country of origin for the tag?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Technically, if you are relabeling, you have to use your own RN#. They are free and you can get them online here: Federal Trade Commission

Products made in the U.S. of imported materials must be labeled to show the processing or manufacturing that takes place in the United States, as well as the imported component.

Products manufactured in part in the U.S. and in part abroad must identify both aspects.


----------



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for the information. If I use a shirt from a manufacturer and don't alter just add a simple applique, do I need my own rn or can I use their information.




splathead said:


> Technically, if you are relabeling, you have to use your own RN#. They are free and you can get them online here: Federal Trade Commission
> 
> Products made in the U.S. of imported materials must be labeled to show the processing or manufacturing that takes place in the United States, as well as the imported component.
> 
> Products manufactured in part in the U.S. and in part abroad must identify both aspects.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

paige said:


> Thank you for the information. If I use a shirt from a manufacturer and don't alter just add a simple applique, do I need my own rn or can I use their information.


If you remove the shirt label and put in your own then you need your own RN#.


----------



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

splathead said:


> If you remove the shirt label and put in your own then you need your own RN#.


You have been so helpful so I hope you don't mind answering another question. If I am taking a blank garment made in another country and adding appliques to it. Should the label say "made in Vienam, embellished in the USA"

Also, on another garment that is also imported, I only used a portion of it and the rest was my fabric. Should the label say "Made in the USA of imported fabric". That may sum up the whole thing.

Thanks Again,


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

paige said:


> If I am taking a blank garment made in another country and adding appliques to it. Should the label say "made in Vienam, embellished in the USA"


You're not required to address decoration (applique, embroidery, screen print, etc.) on a label.



> Also, on another garment that is also imported, I only used a portion of it and the rest was my fabric. Should the label say "Made in the USA of imported fabric".


Yes.


----------

